# La Crosse WS 2800



## zejorge (17 Fev 2010 às 18:39)

Boa tarde

Sei que a La Crosse lançou recentemente o modelo WS 2800. Será que alguém já tem este modelo, ou já existem informações concretas sobre ele ???
Sei que valor desta estação ronda os 300€, e que usa uma pen USB para transferir os dados para o PC.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2010 às 21:52)

zejorge disse:


> Sei que valor desta estação ronda os 300€



Um aparte:

Quem dispende esse valor, mais vale um pouco mais por uma Davis.


----------



## zejorge (18 Fev 2010 às 19:36)

Boa tarde Lousano

De alguma forma poderei concordar consigo, mas se as contas não me atraiçoam, são cerca de mais 50%, o que já é dinheiro.
Para além disso, as caracteristicas da WS 2800, são realmente boas e com alguma inovação em termos de software. Óbviamente, que ninguém questiona a qualidade Davis............
Neste momento o que gostaria de ver eram comentários à WS 2800 feitos com base em alguma experiência, a ver vamos se isso acontece.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2010 às 22:12)

Andei a vasculhar na internet info sobre esta estação. Grande novidade, os painéis solares para alimentar alguns sensores, de resto, parece mais do mesmo da LaCrosse. O RS do sensor parece ser igual ao das outras LaCrosse no mercado, ou seja, trabalhos manuais para fazer outro RS.

Minha modesta opinião, parece mais do mesmo da LaCrosse. "Eu" nunca daria 300 EUR por esta estação...

Quem quer investir numa Davis pode também ter azar, mas geralmente a compra é muito satisfatória. Além da qualidade inquestionável do material, da resolução do pluviometro de 0,2 mm, da actualização do vento a cada 2,5s, blá blá blá, do suporte de milhares de utilizadores destas estações, tornando-as nas mais "dissecadas" a nível mundial, deixo o meu filme de 2 anos e meio com a minha Davis numas breves linhas:

- Problemas de transmissão a 30 metros / 2 paredes de betão(zero)
- Falha dos sensores (zero)
- Tunning ao material que vem na embalagem, fazer RS's, etc... (zero)
- Minutos de dados perdidos em 2,5 anos (zero)
- Despesa (5 eur numa pilha para o ISS)

MeteoOeiras já teve um termo/higro avariado, MeteoPortela o anemometro, a Davis MeteoAbrantes de 2006 ainda sem qualquer problema.

Posto isto, quem está a ler este texto e tem uma Davis, sabe do que estou a falar, quem ainda não tem, não sabe o que anda a perder.

As Davis são E.M.A. para durarem dezenas de anos, eventualmente substituindo um sensor ou outro.

A questão fulcral $$$$. Eu não podendo comprar uma Davis, só comprava uma Oregon WMR100N/WMR928NX o mais baratinha possível, mas...., se for para colocar os sensores a alguma distância da consola, o melhor é pensar 2 vezes. E sei à partida que se falta a luz perco dados, os sensores vão pifar em pouco tempo, etc...

Atenção, o meu discurso é um alerta para saberem onde melhor podem investir os tostões. Não sou vendedor da Davis, este é só o melhor a mais sincero conselho que vos posso dar.

Venham outros proprietários de Davis deixar aqui a opinião...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Venham outros proprietários de Davis deixar aqui a opinião...



Sem tirar nem pôr.


----------



## zejorge (18 Fev 2010 às 22:33)

Boa noite HotSpot

Agradeço-lhe o trabalho que teve em procurar informação sobre a WS 2800, e as suas análises às capacidades das Davis.
Destas ùltimas, nunca questionei as excelentes perfomances da Davis, mas pensei que era possivel encontrar um meio termo, ou seja, com aquilo que diz fiquei com a sensação de que, ou se tem uma Davis ou então compra-se uma "o mais baratinho possivel".
Para isso já cá tenho uma Auriol ......... .
Vou continuar atento a todos os comentários que certamente vão continuar a surgir, para formar uma opinião que me oriente numa futura aquisição.

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (18 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

zejorge disse:


> ...ou se tem uma Davis ou então compra-se uma "o mais baratinho possivel".
> Para isso já cá tenho uma Auriol .........



Ora, nem mais....


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2010 às 01:25)

zejorge disse:


> ...ou se tem uma Davis ou então compra-se uma "o mais baratinho possivel".
> Para isso já cá tenho uma Auriol ......... .



Para além do feedback que costuma ser por aqui lançado acerca das estações consideradas de baixo custo, também no que diz respeito às Davis é óbvio que as diferenças em durabilidade e qualidade nos registos podem fazer toda a diferença. O que é barato muitas vezes sai caro e o que é bom custa dinheiro, disto já todos sabemos, agora a meu ver o que pode gerar uma enorme confusão e até mesmo saturação é experimentar dezenas de estações baratas e tentar descobrir qual ou quais apresentam bom desempenho, até ao final da garantia sem falhas, porque acredito que existem!
A sorte nem sempre bate à porta mas só se tentarmos é que podemos saber.

Colocando a hipótese de eu poder obter uma Davis, diante das condições que tenho para uma instalação destas, a avaliar pelo anemómetro e o pluviómetro, os resultados em termos de registos seriam frustrantes visto que os dois requerem espaços desimpedidos e isso é coisa que infelizmente não possuo para estes. Se fico triste por isso, claro que fico, mas pelo menos posso dizer com toda a segurança correspondente ao período desde o Verão passado que a estação que tenho, que é de baixo custo, não me tem decepcionado!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2010 às 08:19)

As condições de instalação de uma estação são mais importantes que a qualidade da própria. Não passa pela cabeça de ninguém adquirir uma estação muito cara se depois não consegue ter resultados minimamente satisfatórios. A regra nº1 na aquisição de uma EMA é mesmo "Onde a instalar?"



> O que é barato muitas vezes sai caro e o que é bom custa dinheiro, disto já todos sabemos



Já todos sabemos, sem dúvida. Mas aqui há uma pequena diferença, tu pagas o que uma Oregon, LaCrosse vale e pagas muito menos do que uma Davis vale. Minha opinião, tá claro.


----------



## zejorge (19 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

Olá boa noite

Estive ontem uma boa parte da noite a ler os manuais de instalação e funcionamento da WS 2800, e conclui que os elementos que disponibiiza, são muito completos. Chamou-me a atenção o aspecto do software utilizado e a forma de ligação ao PC são de alguma forma inovadores.
Óbviamente, que continuo a aceitar o lema, de que nada existe actualmennte
melhor do que a Davis, mas será que nas outras marcas não existem modelos com uma fiabilidade aceitavel e que consequentemente mereçam um olhar atento ???


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa noite
> 
> Estive ontem uma boa parte da noite a ler os manuais de instalação e funcionamento da WS 2800, e conclui que os elementos que disponibiiza, são muito completos. Chamou-me a atenção o aspecto do software utilizado e a forma de ligação ao PC são de alguma forma inovadores.
> Óbviamente, que continuo a aceitar o lema, de que nada existe actualmennte
> melhor do que a Davis, mas será que nas outras marcas não existem modelos com uma fiabilidade aceitavel e que consequentemente mereçam um olhar atento ???



Algumas até merecem, mas a durabilidade e a fiabilidade dos sensores não abona a seu favor. Qualquer dúvida em relação a outros modelos, não hesites em colocar aqui os modelos que ponderas adquirir e tiramos-te todas as dúvidas acerca de possíveis comparações.


----------



## joaodelai (23 Fev 2010 às 17:57)

Estou começando agora com uma Oregon WMR200, que chegou a quatro dias, depois de feita a instalação, estou satisfeito com o produto, me saiu muuuuuitíssimo barato, cerca de R$1000,00 ou 400 euros. Por isso mesmo que estou contente  Mesmo que a Oregon não seja boa para os padrões de vocês, ela ainda registra o vento, temperatura, umidade, pressão, com uma fiabilidade rasoável e tendo isso para mim fazer meus registros e medições já está bom, eu ia comprar a Davis, mas pensei comigo, preciso mesmo de uma Davis? Preciso mesmo desta nave no meu quintal? 

Comprei a Oregon então, a única coisa que me decepcionou de primeiro momento foi a "PLASTICIDADE" dos sensores, aparentemente frágeis, o pluviometro parece MUITO frágil, outra coisa que me irritou neste, foi desparafusar 12 pequenos parafusos pra ensirir 2 pilhas nesse 

Já o sensor de temperatura, anemômetro parecem ser mais resistentes, o painel solar também, tem uma cara muito boa. Enfim, nada de problemas nesses quatro primeiros dias, e espero que assim se suceda.

Sobre o console, é muito bonito e prático, porém achei o constraste dele meio ocluso, tem também, uma cara muito agradável.

Abraços


----------

